# 1930's Tru Sport badged colson



## Euphman06 (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm pretty excited for this so I'll post it now and add pictures hopefully this weekend. I'm bringing home a Colson (Tru Sport badged) tank bank. I'm pretty sure it's similar or the same as a snap tank model, has the same looking tank with the 3 ribs on the sides. It's pretty complete with the tank, torpedo light, truss rods, rear rack, and drop stand. The bars are not right and perhaps the stem but no big deal, the good stuff is still there. This will be a nice project to get cleaned up and back on the road.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 24, 2014)

A hardware store in Philadelphia. I have a post war girls Columbia Five Star Super badged as a Tru Sport. V/r Shawn


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 24, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> A hardware store in Philadelphia. I have a post war girls Columbia Five Star Super badged as a Tru Sport. V/r Shawn




Cool. I'm about 75 miles north of Philly so this bike hasn't traveled too far from home


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 24, 2014)

Just curious because I hate getting bad deals in my inexperience... what are these bikes worth? I see them around $500 in my eyes?


----------



## mre straightbar (Apr 24, 2014)

*with tank*

And chainguard 500?
I'd say this isn't too far off


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 24, 2014)

mre straightbar said:


> And chainguard 500?
> I'd say this isn't too far off




Yeah, she's all there, even the drop stand. Just the wrong bars. Which side of "off" am I on?


----------



## mre straightbar (Apr 25, 2014)

*Not knowledgeable in Olson's by any means*

But the fact that tanks go for 3-5bills and the chainguards come up as few as well
Just generalizing on that
If your looking for what it's worth
I  won't go into that
Since prices apparently are reaching rediculous
And my opinion might be censored by moderators


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 25, 2014)

mre straightbar said:


> But the fact that tanks go for 3-5bills and the chainguards come up as few as well
> Just generalizing on that
> If your looking for what it's worth
> I  won't go into that
> ...




haha, bad MRE! I saw that episode. weird and I agreed with your assessment! 

If you total the parts it equals about 6-900 bones! Cool Colson. Looks like a 1940! I got one just like it!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 25, 2014)

Just a question, but are those the correct stems on both those boys bikes? Thought they all would take the Colson stem, like on that girls


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 25, 2014)

Once again, for sake of confusion. The picture I posted is not the bike I will be picking up, just one that I could find through google that looks the same. I believe from the pictures I have texted to me, that the stem is similar to the ones pictured on this thread..


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 25, 2014)

@ Mike, the orig. literature calls out a Wald No.3 stem. That is what I believe these are. Confirmation?


----------



## Euphman06 (May 4, 2014)

Finally got it home tonight. What year do you guys think it is?


----------



## Boris (May 4, 2014)

October 1939. Wow, I hope you can bring out some of the color, if that's what's just under the surface rust. Nice bike, congratulations!


----------



## Euphman06 (May 4, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> October 1939. Wow, I hope you can bring out some of the color, if that's what's just under the surface rust. Nice bike, congratulations!




cool. I guess the J9 was the clue about the year. I was thinking that might have been the case. The paint is nice around the BB but wont come back like that anywhere else. it has a little more shine than pictured but needs more work.


----------



## Euphman06 (May 7, 2014)

After unwedging the stem (which I think is Wald 3) it does not fit into the fork? Previous owner wedged it in, but even with the wedge bolt off, I can't get it in the fork correctly. The stem is stamped with a W inside a circle with a face down 3.


----------



## Euphman06 (May 8, 2014)

Updated pictures!


----------



## Euphman06 (May 19, 2014)

*update pic*

A few more hours of scrubbing and rebuilt the ND hub. These hubs sure do stop quick when functioning right


----------

